
A bot using state-of-the-art ML models to summarize news articles on Twitter - qasimmunye
https://twitter.com/bot_tldr
======
qasimmunye
TLDR: @bot_tldr uses BART to summarize news articles from major news accounts
as soon as they are tweeted.

